# Any one ever use carbon fiber pins?



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 25, 2017)

I have a friend who wants a hunter with black G-10 scales and black pins...ever use carbon fiber?


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 25, 2017)

I have used black macarta pins before. Haven't used carbon fiber yet.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 26, 2017)

@Molokai I think has. I have some carbon fiber pin stock I completely forgot about but have never used it. Pretty sure Tom has though. 
Be sure to use adequate lung protection when sanding it

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 27, 2017)

yeah, I understand about the dust problem, probably do something else...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 27, 2017)

I have some carbon fiber pin material Pappy. Shoot me a pm with your addy and I’ll get some in the mail if you want to try it.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 27, 2017)

I bought some as well, but have not used it yet. As far as sanding goes, heck you need to be careful sanding anything to do with knife making.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strider (Oct 11, 2017)

I have used it. It works pretty much like any other polymer...except the dangerous dust.


----------

